# buying a used layout



## krazykj03 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi guys i was wondering about what if i buy a used layout that someone doesnt need, what do i need to know about the track? i found 1 on craigslist that i like its a 4x8 layout whole scene and everything and couple trains and couple rolling stock. it looks like a DC power, can i use a DCC on it if i wanted to change the DC or its not worth it to get the track. I just bought a NCE DCC power cab yesterday. and i am new to this hobby i know nothing about these things until i went in my local hobby train store. They pretty much gave me all the information i asked and they educated me. and i will go back to pick there brains. So i just went all out from not knowing anything to getting into DCC, i didnt want to waste my money of DC if i will upgrade in the future.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It all depends.

I have seen layouts of that size advertized on Craigslist that
were very nice. Might want to negotiate the price. The price should not
be too costly.

Any DC layout can easily be converted to use DCC. Mostly, it's
a matter of turning ON various switches the DC operator may have
installed to disable a locomotive while another was running. You
disconnect the DC power pack from the track. Use it to power
turnouts, lights and accessories. A DCC controller would be connected
to the track only.

The best advice would be to have the present owner demonstrate
the layout for you. Look at the controls and the wiring and make sure you
understand whatever scheme was used.

It may be an easy way to get into the hobby. But, since you already
have an NCE DCC controller, you'll want to install decoders in any
locos that come with the used layout. Your hobby shop can help
with that, hopefully.

And you have a passel of guys here on the Forum who will gladly 
guide you through any problems that come up.

Don


----------



## krazykj03 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks Don, thats good information.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

krazy,
Are you really sure you want to miss all the fun of putting your own layout together?
I didn't know HO from Don HO three years ago. A complete and total model railroad novice with no clue on where to start. Now, three years later, I have a layout that has provided me with countless hours of relaxation, challenges, and pride of ownership.
Unless you have physical limitations you may want to consider taking the plunge and building your own layout from scratch.
Trust me, it's an absolute blast!
Bob


----------



## krazykj03 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would like to build my own I was just wondering since it's already built I can kind of enjoy it now. But I know building your own layout will take a while before your complete or if you want to tear it up and build a new one or add on. I like that I know I can build one but know nothing about it. Yea building one give you that accomplishment. I'll keep you guys posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They are NEVER complete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

krazy,
Scott is so true........you can tinker, dinker, and just plain fiddle around with your layout day and night but they're NEVER done!
You'll find yourself laying awake and daydreaming about ways to improve or change the layout on a regular basis.
That's what makes model railroading so much FUN.
Take it from me, you'll have much more satisfaction by building your own layout.
Just sayin',
Bob


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I do o Guage stuff, I know the amount of wiring that goes into some of these things. If something doesn't work wright you have to go over ssomeone else's wiring! I don't think I'd want to do that.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> I do o Guage stuff, I know the amount of wiring that goes into some of these things. If something doesn't work wright you have to go over ssomeone else's wiring! I don't think I'd want to do that.


Wow! You said a mouthful there. I have wires going every which way under my table due to adding many, many buildings, signals, flashing signs, etc., as I've built the layout over the past three years.
If a stranger were to crawl under my layout to "fix" a dark building he would go nuts and not have a clue where to start. It's for sure another great reason to build your own layout.
Bob


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Another upside would be to run the trains on the prefab layout while you build your layout. If you have the space of course.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there!
As has been previously said, all you would need to do is plug in your new controller and set the isolating switches to on.
Buying a used layout is fine if you want to start to running trains as soon as possible. Besides, you could save quite a bit and if you wanted you could always change things the way you wanted them or even extend it later if you want to build part of it!
Just make sure the baseboards are solid and are NOT warped, this causes problems later. You don't want to put all your hard work on something that is not up supporting it
Bad wiring is a real pain especially if you don't know what the previous owner has done, often it's just simple things like a broken wire, but if it's at the point when everytime you just want to run it stuffs up it's easier to rip it out and start again sometimes than spend your time trying to fix it.
Otherwise, why not build a layout? You only need fairly minimal wiring and you can make it the way you want it!
Have fun!


----------

